# Saif Ali Khan suffers a heart attack



## rajivrocks (Feb 19, 2007)

Monday, February 19, 2007 (Mumbai):

                                                                                                     Actor Saif Ali Khan's condition is stable now but he continues to remain in the ICU in Mumbai's Leelavati hospital.

The actor was taken to the hospital on Sunday night after he complained of chest pain during an award function. 

Doctors plan to conduct tests over the next two days. They said Khan could be discharged within the next two days. 
An angiography was done on Sunday night. The 36-year-old star has won an award for best negative role in _Omkara_.

It was while he was rehearsing for his dance performance when he complained of chest pain.

A number of Bollywood stars, including Amitabh Bachchan, Pradeep Sarkar, Preity Zinta, Fardeen Khan and John Abraham visited khan at the hospital.

*Source*


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 19, 2007)

What the.....he is the 4th Khan ruling bollywood....comon man, he has some style, just saw eklavya today too


----------



## Sourabh (Feb 19, 2007)

Chest pain = Cardiac attack?


----------



## freebird (Feb 19, 2007)

yesternight ndtv is running this flash only..he is only 36


----------



## tarey_g (Feb 19, 2007)

Sourabh said:
			
		

> Chest pain = Cardiac attack?



Yes i was going to post this too, what a piece of bull crap . Nothing is written abt heart attack in the source the thread starter provided. 
Dude you have better future in news media, hype nothing and gain TRP.


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Feb 19, 2007)

Well chest pain is not like heart attack. It is sort of serious when this happen.  It happened once for me. I survived the worst. It was a emergence.


----------



## rakeshishere (Feb 19, 2007)

LOL..Kaha se kaha rumours pehda hote hain


----------



## rajivrocks (Feb 19, 2007)

@Sourabh
@tarey_g
@thunderbird.117
well i was in a bit hurry nd just read a few websites while browsing..later i found out tht he suffered frm a chest pain NOT heart attack..
WAIT you cant just blame me for all this, google is equally responsible..
chk out the screenshot
*img293.imageshack.us/img293/8467/untitledwi7.jpg 
nd if you still dont beleive me *Chk out this link*
or *this link*








> Dude you have better future in news media


 even i think so..
__________


			
				Sourabh said:
			
		

> Chest pain = Cardiac attack?



Chest pain= Mild heart attack(in this case of Saif ali khan)


----------



## sreevirus (Feb 19, 2007)

It doesn't have to be a heart attack necessarily...I used to have constant pains in my chest, and the resident doctor of thinkdigit forums, medpal, took an online diagnosis and told me it was probably due to acidity. I got myself checked with my family doctor later on, and he prescribed the same tablets that medpal prescribed me. 
Ahh well, Saif's chef must've put a little more of garam masala in his lunch.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 19, 2007)

I heard it on news that saif did *not* suffer a heart attack..


----------



## lalam (Feb 19, 2007)

^^ Me too....I read it was some chest pain not heart attack


----------

